# Twitter



## Jon (Mar 23, 2011)

Alright folks... Love it or Hate it, Twitter is here to stay. It's 5 years old, and the best place to express yourself in 140 characters or less.

First, if you're on Twitter (or if I inspire you to join up) - You should be following @EMTLife because, well, it's EMT Life.

Oh... and if you feel like following me, I'm @JonEMTP. Go figure, right?


So - Do you Tweet? Do you follow anyone interesting on Twitter? Like maybe @JustinBieber? (JUST KIDDING). What do you love or hate about Twitter?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 23, 2011)

Personally I don't like twitter. I have friends that use it and from what I have seen it's more of a place that people post what they are doing. Posts like "I'm at the market!!" are what turn me off from it. If I'm going to stalk you I'm gonna do it the old fashion way with a car and binoculars. (kidding)


----------



## firetender (Mar 23, 2011)

*TWITTER this...*

Here, in Hawaii, after all was said and done, the primary sources used to get accurate tracking of what was happening around the islands during the expected Tsunami that originated in Chile in Feb. 2010 was Twitter and Facebook!

Regardless, like cell phones, I'll avoid this as long as I can.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 23, 2011)

I use Twitter as a news feed and to monitor news announcements of software that I use.

It's always up and running here.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 23, 2011)

I tweet a little bit... @TransportJockey


----------



## Sasha (Mar 23, 2011)

I like Justin Beiber =( Don't insult him.

I don't do twitter. I hardly comprehend facebook.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 23, 2011)

I added those of you who posted your twitter names.

I do follow a few celebrities: Lea Michele, Cory Monteith, Matt Morrison, Conan O'Brien, Bill Maher, The guys from The Buried Life, Zachary Levi, Chanel Dudley, Daniel Tosh, Kim Kardashian, and a few more... Ok, so I follow quite a few celebrities.

I tweet sporradically, and mostly use it to catch up on news, and see what famous people do in their spare time.


----------



## EMS49393 (Mar 24, 2011)

I try to tweet and do twitpics for my business, but admittedly, I am awful at marketing.  That is the only thing I use twitter for, and honestly, it's about all I use facebook for.  I get more contacts and sales through facebook then through my regular online venue.

I follow a few people.  I started following Paul Weller today.  I don't really know what it means to follow someone, but heck, I'm a big fan of the Modfather, so I clicked it.


----------



## beandip4all (Mar 25, 2011)

@beandip4all ... duh  

nice to see some EMS peeps from here on there! 


honestly i follow a ton of EMS types on there and some of them kinda bug me- waaaaaaaay too many posts blocks everyone else i'm following out.  like, 50 a day or so.  as a matter of fact i better head over there and weed my feed.


----------



## Jon (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey - if you followed me, shoot me a DM (or a PM on here) so I can cross the two, if you don't want to just post your own Twitter handle here.


----------



## JonTullos (Mar 28, 2011)

I can be found on Twitter: @jonathantullos


----------



## beandip4all (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey OP- how about updating your original post with a master list of everyone who posted?

easier than scrolling through and weeding through em all... dont make me scroll -_-


----------



## medicRob (Mar 29, 2011)

twitter.com/dietragic


Be warned, I use ugly words and other funny things.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 29, 2011)

beandip4all said:


> Hey OP- how about updating your original post with a master list of everyone who posted?
> 
> easier than scrolling through and weeding through em all... dont make me scroll -_-



Nah...scrolling is good for you.


----------



## RoxyGurL (May 6, 2011)

Funny! I am new to this message board, but I happen to be following some of your already on Twitter. I am @RoxyGurl


----------



## Honda T (May 8, 2011)

I love twitter for news and friends.  Cal fire is really great to follow.  I'm prettyhorses1.


----------



## medicRob (May 15, 2011)

Aww come on, I know there are more of you with Twitter than this. Don't be hermit crabs.

@DieTragic


----------



## Aprz (May 15, 2011)

@Arpzski

Can't believe somebody took Aprz. Absolutely ridiculous!

Don't know what to Twitter, lol.


----------



## kai.kasin (May 30, 2011)

@NorwayEMT


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm on twitter: @cjburwell


----------



## MikeyB (Jun 2, 2011)

@parkmedic61


----------

